# 2016 Coding Questions (Cross-Post From NAM)



## patchmonkey (Aug 28, 2015)

Hi All:

My MINI (attempt #2 after the dealer "mis-ordered" the first time) is almost here. I have some questions about coding now that it's getting closer to the time for this... 


Is it possible to code No-Glare (no dazzle?) High Beams on a F55S Mini with all technology packages (Active Driving Assist, HUD, Advanced LED lights, etc.)?
Is it is possible to code LDW/LCW on an F55S (I believe that this requires the KAFAS2 camera, which the F55S with Active Driving Assist has)?
Is it possible to get the turn-signal indicators in the HUD?
What is the point of activating "in-car wifi"? I'm assuming it can't be used as an actual hotspot...
Is it possible to activate other features, such as RTTI (from mobile data), traffic-jam assist, etc?
What exactly does "Ambiance Lighting controlled independent from Dimmer Switch" mean? (I don't have the car yet, so maybe this is self-evident when I'm in the seat.)
What can be done from the Active Sound Design Menu?
The Sport display and tire pressure setting work properly, correct?
What is available in the "Developer Menu"?

For clarity's sake, this is my "option list": 
1CA	Selection Cop Relevant Vehicles
2F2	17"l. A. Wheels Cosmos Spoke Black
2VB	Tyre Pressure Indicator
205	Automatic Transmission
223	Dynamic Damper Control
249	Multi-function For Steering Wheel
3AG	Backup Camera
302	Alarm System
313	Exterior Mirror Package
322	Comfort Access System
329	Black Bonnet Stripes
383	Roof And Mirror Caps In Black
4NE	Blow-by-heater
4VA	Mini Driving Modes
4V9	Mini Excitement Pakage
402	Panorama Glass Roof
423	Floor Mats, Velour
430	Int/ext Rr Vw Mirror W Aut Anti-dazzle
431	Interior Rr Vw Mirror W Aut Anti-d
473	Armrest, Front
493	Storage Compartment Package
494	Seat Heating F Driver/front Passenger
5AS	Driving Assistant
5A1	Led-fog Lights
5A4	Led Headlights W.extended Features
5DP	Park Assistant
508	Park Distance Control (pdc)
521	Rain Sensor
534	Automatic Air Conditioning
541	Active Cruise Control
550	On-board Computer
6AD	Mini Head Up Display
6NE	Enhanced Bluetooth Mobile Preparati
6NM	Mini Connected
6NT	Mini Connected Xl
6UH	Traffic Information
609	Navigation System Professional
674	Hifi Loudspeaker System Harman Kardon
693	Satellite Tuner Preparation
697	Area-code 1
7L5	Wired
785	White Direction Indicator Lights
8KL	Oelserviceint. 15.000km/11months
8S4	Decoding Variable Light Distributio
8TN	Daytime Driving Lights Selectable B
9AA	External Skin Protection
925	Shipping Protection Package
927	All Season Tires

Thanks!

- patchmonkey


----------



## mini (Dec 25, 2015)

Did you find your answers? I am also curios about these quistions. Did you try the wifi?


----------



## fjsato (Mar 4, 2016)

Waiting answers too! heh


----------

